# Multisessions avec DVD-R(W) : impossible ?



## MarcMame (2 Octobre 2003)

Tout est dans la question. Il semblerait que le format DVD-R et DVD-RW n'autorise pas de réenregistrer plusieurs sessions sur le même disque comme on peut le faire simplement avec un CD-R. Si c'est bien vrai, c'est plutot craignos ! J'utilise des DVD-RW pour mes backup, ils sont rarement plein et j'aimerai pouvoir en rajouter au fur et à mesure...
Alors, pas possible ? 
Peut-on esperer que cette fonctionnalité voit le jour dans un futur proche ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

As-tu essayé avec Toast? Car je pense que la capacité à faire du multi-session est plus une question de format (ISO 9660) que de support.
Toast sachant faire du multi-session avec des CD-R, je pense (mais je n'ai jamais essayé) qu'en mode data il doit pouvoir de la même façon créer des DVD multi-sessions


----------



## MarcMame (2 Octobre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Toast sachant faire du multi-session avec des CD-R, je pense (mais je n'ai jamais essayé) qu'en mode data il doit pouvoir de la même façon créer des DVD multi-sessions


C'est ce que je croyais aussi. Le choix n'apparait pas lors de la gravure d'un DVD dans Toast alors qu'il est bien là lors de la gravure d'un CD classique.


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2003)

je vais poser la question à Roxio à tout hasard... si j'obtiens une réponse, je la rapporterai ici


----------



## MarcMame (2 Octobre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je vais poser la question à Roxio à tout hasard... si j'obtiens une réponse, je la rapporterai ici


Merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, j'ai trouvé ce soft :  Dragon Burn 3 qui apparement permet de graver les DVD en multi-sessions ! Je vais essayer..
Tu peut toujours envoyer ça dans la face de Roxio s'ils répondent par la négative !


----------



## yoyo (4 Octobre 2003)

Et bien non c'est pas possible, et c'est justement l'avantage du +RW par rapport au -RW.

Le +RW authorise le multisession, par contre avec un -RW il faut tout effacer avant de pouvoir regraver quoi que ce soit....


----------



## MarcMame (4 Octobre 2003)

YOYO a dit:
			
		

> Et bien non c'est pas possible, et c'est justement l'avantage du +RW par rapport au -RW.


Ca te ferait mal de lire le message précédent au tient ?


----------



## yoyo (5 Octobre 2003)

As-tu essayé ?

Je doute vraiment que ce soit possible.....avec un DVD-RW....

En tout cas, si tu y arrive, BRAVO, tu sera bien le premier à
graver plusieurs sessions sur un DVD-RW....


----------



## MarcMame (6 Octobre 2003)

On avance....
En 2 messages, tu es passé d'une certitude à un doute.
Et toi, as tu essayé ?
Parce que à ce stade, ce qui m'aiderait, c'est de me dire : 
J'ai essayé ce soft et ça ne marche pas avec des -R.
Je ne dis pas que ça va marcher, mais soit on *sait* quelque chose et on l'étaye avec des preuves ou une expérience, soit on expose ses sérieux doutes qui n'engage que soit et permet de laisser le sujet ouvert à l'expérience des autres.

Merci quand même de ta participation.


----------



## yoyo (7 Octobre 2003)

T'énerve pas mec,
je dis juste que d'après ce que j'avais lu, l'avantage du DVD+RW était justement de pouvoir faire du multi-session.

Je suis presque convaincu de cela, et je ne sais pas ou te retrouver le fameux article pour te le prouver.

Je connais aucun soft actuellement sur Mac et PC qui permette de graver plusieurs sessions sur un -RW.

Voilà en tout avec Toast faut tout effacer d'abord !

Si qqun trouve la solution, évidemment je suis preneur.

Bye


----------



## yoyo (7 Octobre 2003)

J'ai trouvé qqch :

DVD+RW supports lossless linking/sector replacement across the entire disc

  Only DVD+RW offers very accurate lossless linking within the basic specification of the system. This means that it can replace individual sectors on the disc at any given location. This results in the writing of sectors on the disc that remain fully compatible with existing DVD-ROM drives (and even the more critical DVD-Video players in case you are creating a DVD-Video disc). This is DVD+RW's most powerfull feature, which allows for all kinds of behaviour that's not possible with other recordable DVD systems. For example, you can replace the menu of a disc within seconds, without the need of rewriting the entire disc. On top of this, lossless linking allows for high performance drag-'n-drop applications like packet writing or Mount Rainier support (see below). DVD-RW does not offer this degree of lossless linking capability. It might optionally support some form of buffer underrun protection, but this is something different from "lossless linking", as it does not allow the user to replace sectors on a written disc. 

C'est ici :
http://www.dvdplusrw.org/pc/pccomparison.html

Et comme ils le disent si bien :
without the need of rewriting the entire disc


----------



## yoyo (7 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de lire quelquechose de contradictoire par rapport à avant sur le site de Pioneer.

Apparemment avec les techno QuickFormat et Multi Border il serait possible de graver plusieurs sessions sur un DVD-RW.

La différence avec le +RW est qu'il est possible de modifier n'importe quel endroit du disque à n'importe quel moment, alors qu'avec le -RW tout est gravé à la suite sans modifs autre que le formattage complet. En fait il place des Lead Out temporaire pour faire du multi-session.

Reste à voir si ce sera implémenté dans une future version de Toast....

Quick  Format
 To make DVD-RW ready for Packet Write, complete disc format procedure is required  originally. This is so called as Full Format. Physically it allows the formatted  DVD-RW disc to fill up the data seamlessly to maintain the read compatibility  as a DVD-ROM. This is done by creating Lead-In, Data Area and Border-Out which  is similar to Lead-Out. Lead-In keeps the information of formatted data area size  and other disc unique data and which is read when the disc is on a DVD-ROM drive.  Border-Out has the same nature with Lead-Out to indicate the end of disc and prevent  the pick up to drop outside the disc. Once Full Format is completed, the DVD-RW  disc is ready to write with packet write on its data area. Though the Full Format  takes time. With 1X speed, it takes an hour roughly. Newly introduced Quick Format  takes less time.
 The Quick Format is made up from temporal Lead-In, temporal Lead Out and Date  Area with actual user data only. The Quick Format can be made ready with around  1 minute of formatting. To add new data on the DVD-RW, the temporal Lead Out is  firstly erased to write on the additional data. When the data is written, the  end is closed by the new temporal Lead-Out.
 When the data input is completed, so called finalizing process takes place to  make the disc readable by both DVD players and DVD-ROM drives. The process replaces  the temporal Lead-In and Lead-Out to the formal ones to assure the read compatibility.

 Multi  Border
 Multi Border is similar to Multi Session of CD-R in its function. Since DVD-R  is the write once disc, it cannot change once written Border Out or Lead Out as  DVD-RW does. Quick Format allows to close the end of written data temporally which  still accept to write additional data later. The temporal closing separates the  applied Lead In and Lead Out. At the end of second data or later, Border-In is  created instead of Lead-In which indicates the ending is a temporal one. As far  as additional data is fed in, Border Out is written to close temporally. Since  Lead In or Border-Out are having information on its border size and the address  of next Border-In, it can be read out by Multi Border ready DVD-ROM drives by  reading the data from 1st lead In, then to 2nd Border-In, and 3rd Border-In and  so on.


----------



## yoyo (7 Octobre 2003)

Je m'avoue vaincu, C'EST POSSIBLE !!!!!!!

Maintenant reste à trouver le logiciel sous OS X qui en est capable, voici ce que j'ai trouvé dans la FAQ de Pioneer.

Is it possible to write additionally on DVD-R/RW discs ?

"MultiBorder" and  Quick Grow" suit for the purpose.
 "Multi Border" function which similar to Multi Session in CD-R/RW writing  enables to write additional data on DVD-R disc. The function is supported by application  software such as "Instant CD+DVD LE" bundled. "Quick Grow"  allows DVD-RW disc to add or re-edit written data by clearing once closed finalization.  This flexible function maintains read compatibility with DVD-ROM drives when new  finalization placed. Video editing function on DVD-RW disc is possible when the  disc is written by the DVD Video(VR) format. The function is supported by an application  software such as "My DVD".


----------



## MarcMame (7 Octobre 2003)

Wow ! Je suis impressioné.. Si si... Tu t'es surpassé...
Bon évidemment, je ne suis pas dupe, mon ton quelque peu virulent t'a poussé à chercher de la littérature pour pouvoir m'envoyer en pleine face que ce n'était pas possible, et je l'aurais bien mérité, mais en même temps, c'est bien ce que je cherchais : une certitude puisque j'avais des doutes.
Comme quoi, ne jamais être trop sur de soi (c'est valable aussi pour moi).
Même s'il n'est pas aussi souple que le +R, c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle, ça va simplifier l'archivage sur DVD-R.
Reste plus, comme tu dis à trouver le soft qui le prend en charge sur Mac. Dès que j'ai un moment, j'essaye Dragon Burn3.
Merci encore pour tes recherches Yoyo


----------



## Bill Tanner (22 Novembre 2003)

I just wanted to let you know that our Dragon Burn 3 does support the Multi-Border and Quick Grow funtions that you are looking for on DVD-R/+R. This will give you the effect of multi-session on CD. Each session should be mounted on the desktop. Unfortunately, Finder (Jaguar) does not handle this correctly and mounts only the first session reliably. I have not tried to do this under Panther yet so I cannot say if support for multi-session DVD has been added or not.

As for DVD-RW/+RW media, it should work fine. We handle it a bit differently since we can rewrite the media as necessary. In this case, the DVD disc is mounted on the desktop only once but it will reflect the changes from all the sessions.

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2003)

En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne !
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Maëlle75 (5 Août 2006)

MarcMame, as-tu finalement réussi à graver des DVD en multisessions avec Dragon Burn 3 ? Tu dis que je dois directement mettre mes demandes sur le forum public, mais si tu ne viens pas y donner les réponses après avoir ouvert la discussion avec quelqu'un, c'est normal que je vienne te chercher en privé, surtout qu'elle date de 2003 et que je n'étais pas sûr qu'en t'y relançant tu y répondes.

Merci à ta vénérable personne de faire avancer cette réflexion, publiquement, quant à un problème qui concerne tellement de personnes que presque tout le monde semble s'en foutre.

PS : Je suis une fille... Maëlle c'est féminin. Mais je suis à peu près sûre que mon sexe ne t'empêchera pas d'adopter un ton cassant, comme d'habitude, ou d'ajouter encore des piques quant à mes procédures, etc. Il faut comprendre que certaines personnes ne passent pas leurs vies sur des forums et n'en connaissent pas exactement tous les us et coutumes, bien que la logique - dont je ne pense pas être dépourvue - puisse aider.


----------



## MarcMame (7 Août 2006)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Je suis une fille... Maëlle c'est féminin. Mais je suis à peu près sûre que mon sexe ne t'empêchera pas d'adopter un ton cassant, comme d'habitude, ou d'ajouter encore des piques quant à mes procédures, etc. Il faut comprendre que certaines personnes ne passent pas leurs vies sur des forums et n'en connaissent pas exactement tous les us et coutumes, bien que la logique - dont je ne pense pas être dépourvue - puisse aider.


Maëlle, chère fille. 
Crois tu vraiment qu'une telle entrée en matière puisse donner une quelconque envie de te répondre ?
Puisque tu as l'air d'apprecier mon ton _cassant_, je vais t'en donner pour ton argent :

Je t'ai déjà expliqué par MP, gentillement il me semble, qu'il était préférable de passer par le forum pour poser ta question et résoudre ton problème et ce pour au moins 2 bonnes raisons :
1/ Je ne passe pas ma vie ici comme tu sembles le supposer.
2/ Je n'ai pas réponse à tout.
Cela fait que d'autres que moi peuvent très bien répondre à tes attentes et, le plus souvent, avant que je ne le fasse.
Ensuite, les forums servent à une communautée, si quelqu'un d'autre se pose la même question que toi, il pourra facilement trouver cette réponse grâce à la fonction de recherche.

Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec cette philosophie, il faut te tourner vers des professionels dont c'est le métier et qui sont payés pour ça. 
Ici, personne n'est remunéré pour répondre à tes petits problèmes, ceux qui le font sont bénévoles et le prennent sur leur temps libre et cela mérite un minimum de respect.
Ton temps à l'air extremement précieux, tellement précieux que tu me demandais de te répondre par Mail pour t'éviter d'en perdre toi même à venir consulter les forums en vue d'une réponse.
J'estime personnellement que c'est une attitude extremement grossière et irrespectueuse que de penser que les autres sont corvéables à merci et que leur temps est forcément moins précieux que le tient.

Bonne journée à toi.


----------



## Maëlle75 (7 Août 2006)

MarcMame, tu te ridiculises, comme &#224; ton habitude. Quand on prend un ton aussi fier et condescendant que le tien, quand on use de formules aussi ampoul&#233;es, on fait en sorte de parler un bon fran&#231;ais ! 

1.    Crois tu ==> tiret ==> crois-tu
2.    Apprecier ==> accent ==> appr&#233;cier
3.    Gentillement : ce mot n&#8217;existe pas !!! Ni au Canada, ni en Suisse, nulle part ==> gentiment
4. Communaut&#233;e : rappel de CM1 ! Les noms f&#233;minins en '-t&#233;', '-ti&#233;' n'ont pas de 'e' final : l'amiti&#233;, la bont&#233;, la beaut&#233;, la salet&#233;, la vari&#233;t&#233; ; exceptions : les noms de contenance (brouett&#233;e, pellet&#233;e) et cinq noms courants : dict&#233;e, jet&#233;e, mont&#233;e, p&#226;t&#233;e, port&#233;e ==> communaut&#233;
5.    Professionels : avec 2 N ==> professionnels
6.    Remun&#233;r&#233; ==> 3 accents ==> r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;
7.    Extremement ==> accent ==> extr&#234;mement
8.    Mail : majuscule ? Tu consid&#232;res beaucoup tes mails&#8230; Si tu parles du logiciel, moi je ne t&#8217;en ai pas parl&#233;.
9.    Toi m&#234;me ==> tiret, d&#233;cid&#233;ment&#8230; ==> toi-m&#234;me
10.  Extremement ==> accent ; eh oui, tu fais extr&#234;mement de fautes&#8230;
11.  Le tient ==> Et le miem ? Le siens aussi non ? ==> le tien

Ce n&#8217;est vraiment pas mon truc de m&#8217;amuser &#224; relever les fautes des autres (j&#8217;en fais moi-m&#234;me de temps en temps par inadvertance, surtout des coquilles), car j&#8217;estime que l&#8217;intelligence n&#8217;est pas l&#224;, et je m&#8217;en fiche pas mal, mais tu es tellement antipathique, imbuvable et arrogant, mon pauvre MarcMame, que c&#8217;est un r&#233;el plaisir !! Et puis tu as l&#8217;air de placer tellement haut des respects qui te sont propres, que j&#8217;ai envie d&#8217;en cr&#233;er un &#224; mon tour que je ne demanderai qu&#8217;&#224; toi : t&#8217;adresser &#224; moi sans fautes d&#8217;orthographe.

Tu m&#8217;as dit de venir sur le forum relancer le sujet, ce que je fais ! donc tu n&#8217;as vraiment aucune raison de t&#8217;en prendre &#224; moi de la sorte ! J&#8217;ai vu plusieurs sujets o&#249; tu prenais un ton m&#233;prisant avec les gens, o&#249; tu les agressais, et l&#8217;on voit bien &#224; nouveau ici que tu te fous de la gueule du monde ! Tu viens me demander par MP de relancer ton sujet, et une fois que je le fais, tu ne daignes pas poursuivre la conversation ! Mais la seule raison en est que tu n&#8217;as pas de r&#233;ponse, autrement tu te serais d&#233;p&#234;ch&#233; de t&#8217;en vanter au vu de ta p&#233;danterie, et tu m&#8217;aurais expliqu&#233; la manipulation &#224; faire comme si j&#8217;&#233;tais la pire des connes et des godiches, une pauvre fille vraiment pas d&#233;gourdie qui aurait mieux fait de garder sa question pour elle et qui insulte tout le monde &#224; ne pas chercher davantage toute seule, comme &#224; ton habitude. O&#249; est le manque de respect ?

Je n&#8217;ai jamais demand&#233; une r&#233;ponse rapide &#224; mon probl&#232;me, si j&#8217;ai demand&#233; une r&#233;ponse par mail c&#8217;est par simple souci de praticit&#233; ; ma messagerie est toujours allum&#233;e, et cela permet un &#233;change plus rapide (&#231;a va t&#8217;&#233;pater mais certaines personnes sont tellement heureuses de rendre service qu&#8217;elles se plient &#224; cette exigence infernale que j&#8217;ai et que je leur intime comme une pure injonction, &#233;videmment).

Quant &#224; l&#8217;expression &#8216;passer sa vie quelque part&#8217;, il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;une hyperbole &#8211; tu ne vas pas le croire &#8211; assez courante, et que les gens comprennent assez bien, et qui, en r&#233;alit&#233;, ne signifie pas qu&#8217;on passe toute sa vie quelque part, mais qu&#8217;on y passe pas mal de temps (l&#8217;expression &#8216;pas mal de temps&#8217; signifie &#8216;un temps non n&#233;gligeable&#8217; qui signifie &#8216;un certain temps&#8217.

Et figure-toi qu&#8217;une fois que j&#8217;ai la r&#233;ponse &#224; un probl&#232;me, je vais la mettre sur les forums qui en traitent, donc tout ce dont tu m&#8217;accuses ne vaut rien. Quant &#224; la possible intervention d&#8217;autres personnes, il y a d&#233;j&#224; un autre sujet en cours sur le m&#234;me th&#232;me que j&#8217;entretiens, donc merci &#224; nouveau de me parler comme &#224; une conne. Et si toi tu n&#8217;utilises pas ces mots, ne t&#8217;inqui&#232;te pas, tu fais tr&#232;s bien passer la chose.

Bref, tu m&#8217;as forc&#233;e &#224; venir ici pour une joute verbale dont tu te r&#233;galais d&#8217;avance &#8211; face &#224; une pauvre petite fille sans d&#233;fense -, j&#8217;esp&#232;re que tu as tout lu avec app&#233;tit, moi je trouve cela naus&#233;abond, tout comme tes derniers mots et ton smiley hypocrites, mais &#224; message puant r&#233;ponse puante.

Je te vois d&#233;j&#224; te ruer sur ton clavier pour me r&#233;pondre avec ton venin faiblard habituel, pour me trouver des fautes, mais abstiens-toi, tu n&#8217;as vraiment rien &#224; dire.

Au plaisir de ne jamais devoir t&#8217;&#233;crire &#224; nouveau, cette discussion peut &#234;tre ferm&#233;e (mais bon peut-&#234;tre pas avant une autre de tes petites mesquineries de frustr&#233;, que je croyais d&#8217;ailleurs assez propres aux femmes&#8230.

PS (au cas o&#249; quelqu'un d'autre lise) : Moi je suis plut&#244;t "d&#233;conneuse" normalement : bug


----------



## nikolo (7 Août 2006)

Merci de te calmer Ma&#235;lle75, nous n'aimons pas ce genre de message sur le forum.


----------



## Maëlle75 (7 Août 2006)

Mais moi je suis calme, j'essaye justement de calmer MarcMame, tu n'as jamais eu affaire &#224; lui ou bien ?

Il a s&#251;rement aid&#233; des gens, comme tout le monde, mais il y a diff&#233;rentes fa&#231;ons de le faire.

Ne me bl&#226;me pas injustement, ce n'est pas moi l'agresseur au d&#233;part, je me d&#233;fends, en utilisant ses armes, sinon c'est inefficace contre un individu comme lui. J'ai dit moi-m&#234;me la discussion puante.

Et ce n'est pas tr&#232;s intelligent de ta part d'en rajouter, ma r&#233;ponse &#224; lui suffisait, j'ai clos la discussion au cas o&#249; tu aies mal lu.

Et merci pour le coup de boule rouge : tu as un sens de la justice tr&#232;s particulier ! Tu me bl&#226;mes sans avoir cherch&#233; &#224; me parler auparavant, sans m'avoir demand&#233; des explications... ?? Si tu te permets de juger l'affaire, c'est que tu as tout bien lu et que tu connais le personnage de MarcMame... Donc o&#249; as-tu vu que j'ai eu tort ? D'ailleurs tu dois le conna&#238;tre un peu trop bien... Tu me p&#233;nalises juste apr&#232;s que j'ai signal&#233; le mauvais karma qu'il d&#233;gageait... Comme par hasard, alors que moi tu ne me connais pas du tout, tu ne m'as jamais parl&#233;.


----------



## nikolo (7 Août 2006)

exact sujet clos.


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2006)

Personnellement, j'avais lu que la structure de l'OS actuel ne permettait pas de faire du multisession avec le DVD. Ce ne serait donc pas une question de logiciel inexistant, mais de l'OS qui rend impossible ce procédé.

Si quelqu'un peut confirmer.


----------



## takamaka (7 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'avais lu que la structure de l'OS actuel ne permettait pas de faire du multisession avec le DVD. Ce ne serait donc pas une question de logiciel inexistant, mais de l'OS qui rend impossible ce proc&#233;d&#233;.
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut confirmer.


Je confirme.
Il y a un thread r&#233;cent sur ce sujet mais il est probablement pass&#233; inaper&#231;u&#8230; Des probl&#232;mes de vue  ou plut&#244;t une fonction recherche d&#233;sactiv&#233;e en ce jour de WWDC&#8230; 

Et toutes mes salutations &#224; Ma&#238;tre Capello&#8230;


----------



## divoli (7 Août 2006)

Tagada tagada, voilà Takamaka. Merci pour cette confirmation.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2006)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois déjà te ruer sur ton clavier pour me répondre avec ton venin faiblard habituel, pour me trouver des fautes


Dans tes rêves seulement...




			
				Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Ne me blâme pas injustement, ce n'est pas moi l'agresseur au départ


Aurais-je mal interprèté tes propos ?





			
				Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> [...]Mais je suis à peu près sûre que mon sexe ne t'empêchera pas d'adopter un ton cassant, comme d'habitude, ou d'ajouter encore des piques quant à mes procédures, etc.[...]



Bien, en ce qui me concerne, ce monologue ridicule se termine ici.


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

bon alors c'est possible ou pas (sous xp) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

Ouh l&#224;, faudrait pas partir en vacances ! Bon, je ne vais m&#234;me pas chercher &#224; savoir qui &#224; tort ou qui &#224; raison, je le dis tout net, tout le monde se calme, et on en revient &#224; la question de base, &#224; savoir, qu'en est-il du multi-session sur des DVD.

C'est vrai qu'il y a dans logiciels, je crois un thread sur le sujet, je devais exp&#233;rimenter, mais n'ai pas encore pu le faire. 

Ce que je sais : tout au moins sur Mac, il n'est pas possible de faire du multi-session avec des DVD-R/RW. Toast propose bien de ne pas clore le DVD &#224; la premi&#232;re session, mais refuse d'engraver une seconde. Jai lu qu'effectivement, le DVD- ne le permettait pas. Pour le DVD+, je vais tester, sans doute en fin de semaine, lorsque mon fils sera parti pour Qu&#233;bec, j'aurais alors plus de temps pour le faire.

EDIT : Et naas, tu es gentil, tu &#233;vites de jeter de l'huile sur le feu.


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

Ouf! Pascal 77&#8230;

De toute fa&#231;on avec une petite recherche, on obtient ca.

C'est pas mal pour commencer et naas ne dira pas le contraire&#8230; :casse:

A sa d&#233;charge, il ne manque pas d'humour  et puis avec un peu de bol, je l'ai grill&#233; !


----------



## Maëlle75 (9 Août 2006)

Ah ben ravie de voir que la discussion est enfin VRAIMENT relancée !

Pascal 77, merci pour avoir repris la discussion surtout. Je te rappelle nos derniers échanges du 24 juin : "De toute façon, dans les jours qui viennent, je vais tester ça sur le Mac de mon fils, quitte à réinstaller Windows moi même. Je pourrais donc te confirmer ou t'infirmer si c'est la solution à ton problème de lecture, voire de gravure."

Du coup moi je n'avais pas trop relancé le sujet et attendu...

Bref, j'espère que tu le feras cette fois. Mais sinon s'il y a quelqu'un qui passe, qui a un iMac Core Duo ou un MacBook, ce serait sympa qu'il nous dise si c'est possible. Il doit y avoir des centaines de personnes sur ce forum susceptibles de pouvoir le faire.

Et au fait pour toutes les solutions dont on avait parlé concernant mes problèmes (merci encore pour tout le temps que tu y avais passé), j'ai finalement décidé de m'acheter un iMac Core Duo 20'', avec l'offre AOC pour les étudiants je l'aurai à 1495 euros seulement, et comme ça je peux garder mon portable sans avoir à le revendre, prenant un Mac de bureau. Mais acheter un nouvel ordinateur avec Intel était censé pallier, entre autres, au problème de la gravure DVD multisessions impossible sur Mac, du moins c'est ce qui m'aidait à m'y décider... mais en fait on est même pas sûrs que ce soit possible sur les nouveaux !

Reste plus qu'à attendre le test, merci à ceux qui le feront. C'est quand même dingue que personne n'ait besoin de la gravure multisessions pour qu'il y ait si peu de gens intéressés par le problème. Moi je ne fais que ça, sur un PC... sans pouvoir les lire ensuite, du moins pas la 2ème session... génial... j'espère que je le pourrai sur mon futur achat. J'ai hâte.


----------



## nikolo (9 Août 2006)

Pourquoi vouloir faire un DVD multisession sachant que l'os d u mac ne permet de voir que la 1ere session ?

SOus windows , generalement seule la machine qui a fait les sessions peut lire le DVD multi session.

Une platine DVD par exemple est incapable de lire un DVD multisession. Tout au mieux elle affichera la 1ere session comme le mac.

Je ne pense pas qu'un mac intel change la donne sachant qu'a la base on est sous OS X et que ce systeme ne gere pas les DVD multi sessions. Il faudrait passer sous windows surces machines mais m&#234;me si on arrive &#224;a faire un DVD multisession, une fois de retoru sous OS X on risque de retrouver le probleme proble &#224; OS X cad l'incapacit&#233; &#224; monter les DVD multisession.


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

Il me semble que Dragon Burn permet de r&#233;aliser des multi-sessions (DVD-RW) mais cela reste &#224; v&#233;rifier. Je n'ai pas une copie du logiciel ; j'utilise Toast.

Ok, il pr&#233;cise que c'est possible (detailed features) mais comme je n'ai pas de retour et vous non plus alors :hein:

En tout cas, si l'un d'entre vous peut nous confirmer cette fonctionnalit&#233;, il est le bienvenu !


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2006)

Bon, pour faire avancer les choses, j'ai fait des essais (sur mon PowerBook Poweeeeeer, comme dirait Takamaka ). Etant donné que je possède une licence des 2 logiciels.

A chaque fois sur un DVD-RW et DVD+RW.

1- Avec Toast 7.1: dans les 2 cas la gravure est acceptée en première session, mais est refusée en deuxième session (disque non inscriptible).

2- Avec Dragon Burn 4.1.20: gravure par session impossible sur un DVD-RW (le bouton "session" reste grisé). Par contre j'ai pu sans aucun problème graver plusieurs sessions sur un DVD+RW.

Voili voilou.



Edit: Plus rapide que Pascal, en plus.


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

et peux tu lire les deux sessions ?


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2006)

Oui, Naas. Je viens de remettre le DVD dans le lecteur et je peux les lire.


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

combien perds tu en "taille" pour  la gestion des multi sessions compar&#233; &#224; une s&#233;ssion ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai pu sans aucun problème graver plusieurs sessions sur un DVD+RW.


J'imagine que ce sont des partitions différentes ? Il y a autant de disques qui apparaissent sur le finder que tu créés de sessions non ?
Est ce que DragonBurn permet d'utiliser une seule et unique partition que l'on rempli au fur et à mesure, un peu comme avec un DVD-RAM ?

Merci divoli.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; faire cette comparaison.


Edit: r&#233;ponse &#224; Naas.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que ce sont des partitions diff&#233;rentes ? Il y a autant de disques qui apparaissent sur le finder que tu cr&#233;&#233;s de sessions non ?



C'est cela, sur la premi&#232;re image apparait le r&#233;sultat de la premi&#232;re session, puis sur la deuxi&#232;me image le r&#233;sultat des 2 sessions, puis sur la troisi&#232;me le r&#233;sultat des 3 sessions. A chaque fois, autant d'images de disques sur le bureau que de sessions.


C'est un peu brouillon, mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de graver par session (je suis plut&#244;t un inconditionnel des DD externes et des cl&#233;s USB)

Mais l'essentiel est l&#224;: on peut graver en multisession.


Il doit certainement y avoir un moyen pour que tout apparaisse sur une seule image DVD apr&#232;s chaque session, je vais chercher.


----------



## Maëlle75 (9 Août 2006)

Divoli : tu es un amour, tu es mon sauveur, tu es ma loi, je t'aime.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2006)

:style: 

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas tout solutionné (lis ma dernière phrase).


----------



## Maëlle75 (10 Août 2006)

Ben écoute, moi tant qu'on peut lire toutes les sessions et copier les fichiers sur le bureau ça me va ! 

 J'aimerais être sûre que c'est possible sur les nouveaux iMac aussi, mais normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème si ça l'est sur nos "vieux" PowerBook... quoi que... On ne sait jamais, les incompatibilités tout ça...  Y a toujours de super surprises.

Par contre pour lire la 2ème session des DVD-R gravés sur PC en multisessions, Je ne sais toujours pas si c'est possible (Mon ordi n'est pas SuperDrive donc pour encore quelques semaines je grave sur PC).


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

Ma&#235 a dit:


> Divoli : tu es un amour, tu es mon sauveur, tu es ma loi, je t'aime.


Pff&#8230; Merci pour moi. Toujours les m&#234;mes qui profitent de mon travail. Ingrate ! 

edit: Divoli, pourri ! :casse:


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2006)

Ma&#235 a dit:


> Ben &#233;coute, moi tant qu'on peut lire toutes les sessions et copier les fichiers sur le bureau &#231;a me va !
> 
> J'aimerais &#234;tre s&#251;re que c'est possible sur les nouveaux iMac aussi, mais normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de probl&#232;me si &#231;a l'est sur nos "vieux" PowerBook... quoi que... On ne sait jamais, les incompatibilit&#233;s tout &#231;a... Y a toujours de super surprises.



En fait, je n'ai fait que v&#233;rifier d'une mani&#232;re pratique ce qui est indiqu&#233; sur les caract&#233;ristiques techniques.
Pour la compatibilit&#233; avec les graveurs, il faut regarder ici.

Par contre, il faut &#234;tre conscient qu'il n'y a pas pour le moment de version Universal Binaries de Dragon Burn (donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la gravure sur MacIntel, la gravure n'est peut-&#234;tre pas possible). Il va falloir patienter.

De plus, mais ce n'est que mon avis, je pense que Toast finira bien par prendre en charge la gravure sur DVD+ en multisession. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ce n'est toujours pas le cas.

Donc, pour &#234;tre clair, il n'existe pas pour le moment de solution id&#233;ale ou enti&#232;rement satisfaisante.


----------



## Maëlle75 (10 Août 2006)

Et bien écoute Takamaka, j'ai bien suivi tes participations, tu as d'abord parlé d'un thread sans mettre de lien, puis tu as mis un lien qui ne fonctionnait pas, ensuite tu as parlé de multisessions pour des DVD-RW, et non DVD-R, ce qui ne m'intéressait pas , donc je reste sur mon amour exclusif pour Divoli, excuse-moi. 

La tête à claques :rose:

Divoli que je remercie à nouveau pour ses précisions, mais graveur adapté... Il sera dans mon iMac donc... ? 

Mais sinon quand on est face à un problème comme ça : on va acheter un ordi, on veut savoir s'il fait de la multisessions avec des DVD-R, il devrait bien y avoir quelqu'un chez Mac qui connaît la réponse !? quelqu'un à appeler, mais qui ? Je poserai la question au 0 800 046 046 mais j'entends déjà leur ignorance et hésitations et n'importecouage d'ici.

Sur ce, par cette chaleur, je vais m'enfiler une soupe.


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2006)

Il ne faut pas en vouloir &#224; Takamaka. Il n'a jamais eu de chance avec les filles, il se prend rateau sur rateau. 

A la longue, cela le rend violent. :rateau:





Pour la gravure DVD en multisession, ce n'est &#224; ma connaissance possible que dans les conditions que j'ai &#233;nonc&#233;es (avec Dragon Burn, Mac avec PowerPC, DVD+RW).
Mais impossible sur des DVD-R(RW).

Si certains MacUsers connaissent d'autres solutions...


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

Ma&#235 a dit:


> Et bien &#233;coute Takamaka, j'ai bien suivi tes participations, tu as d'abord parl&#233; d'un thread sans mettre de lien,


Tu n'as donc pas tr&#232;s bien lu&#8230; :rateau:
Pour activer/d&#233;sactiver la fonction recherche, il faut des droits que je n'ai pas&#8230; Demandes aux :modo:


Ma&#235 a dit:


> puis tu as mis un lien qui ne fonctionnait pas,


Alors changes de navigateur, ca marche impec avec Safari, Firefox et Op&#233;ra. La page affich&#233;e est bien celle de NTI. Par contre, si tu &#233;voques le lien li&#233; au produit de la recherche&#8230; Alors oui, il ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui. Dans tous les cas, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de saisir le crit&#232;re "multisession" dans le champ de recherche qu'offre le forum pour obtenir des &#233;l&#233;ments de r&#233;ponse voire les solutions propos&#233;es par les membres.


Ma&#235 a dit:


> ensuite tu as parl&#233; de multisessions pour des DVD-RW, et non DVD-R, ce qui ne m'int&#233;ressait pas ,


 Autant pour moi. Mais comme de nombreux autres threads soulignent "clairement" le fait que l'on ne peut pas graver des sessions DVD-R (RW) sous OSX, il me semblait utile d'envisager (de proposer) une solution de secours&#8230; D'autant plus qu'avec tous les formats et toutes les applications disponibles, ce n'est pas &#233;vident de trouver chaussure &#224; son pied&#8230; D&#233;sol&#233;.


Ma&#235 a dit:


> donc je reste sur mon amour exclusif pour Divoli, excuse-moi.


Pas de souci. C'est un mec bien. 


Ma&#235 a dit:


> La t&#234;te &#224; claques :rose:


No comment.


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas en vouloir &#224; Takamaka.





			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a jamais eu de chance avec les filles, il se prend rateau sur rateau.


Pff&#8230; 


			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> A la longue, cela le rend violent. :rateau:


En alu powah le rateau ! :love:


----------



## Maëlle75 (10 Août 2006)

Tu n'as donc pas tr&#232;s bien lu&#8230; :rateau:
 Pour activer/d&#233;sactiver la fonction recherche, il faut des droits que je n'ai pas&#8230; Demandes aux :modo:

*=> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.*

 Alors changes de navigateur, ca marche impec avec Safari, Firefox et Op&#233;ra. La page affich&#233;e est bien celle de NTI. Par contre, si tu &#233;voques le lien li&#233; au produit de la recherche&#8230; Alors oui, il ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui. 

*=> Je parlais &#233;videmment du lien de la recherche, qui a cess&#233; de fonctionner le jour m&#234;me o&#249; tu l'as mis (s'il a fonctionn&#233.*

Dans tous les cas, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de saisir le crit&#232;re "multisession" dans le champ de recherche qu'offre le forum pour obtenir des &#233;l&#233;ments de r&#233;ponse voire les solutions propos&#233;es par les membres.

*=> Et le clic droit de ma souris il est &#224; droite ?*

 Autant pour moi. Mais comme de nombreux autres threads soulignent "clairement" le fait que l'on ne peut pas graver des sessions DVD-R (RW) sous OSX, il me semblait utile d'envisager (de proposer) une solution de secours&#8230; D'autant plus qu'avec tous les formats et toutes les applications disponibles, ce n'est pas &#233;vident de trouver chaussure &#224; son pied&#8230; D&#233;sol&#233;.

*=> Pas d'pieds pas d'chaussures.*


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

Ma&#235 a dit:


> Tu n'as donc pas tr&#232;s bien lu&#8230; :rateau:
> Pour activer/d&#233;sactiver la fonction recherche, il faut des droits que je n'ai pas&#8230; Demandes aux :modo:
> 
> *=> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.*
> ...


Je crois au contraire que tu as tr&#232;s bien compris. Il suffit de re-lire.
Mon lien fonctionne toujours, il s'appelle Recherche (forum). Et entre nous, mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent n'avait rien de vindicatif&#8230;
Pour ta souris&#8230; et bien si tu as des doutes, consultes ou ouvres un nouveau thread.
Promis, je viendrais y faire un tour :style:

Je crois que les participants de ce thread ont fait de nombreux efforts pour tenter de r&#233;pondre &#224; tes questions. Parfois avec un peu de maladresse mais jamais sans bonne volont&#233;.

Tiens ca me rappelle les mots d'un alpiniste&#8230;


----------



## Maëlle75 (11 Août 2006)

Oui oui je sais, c'est juste que je ne comprends pas tout, je suis une **** en info. Par exemple un thread je ne savais pas ce que c'&#233;tait, un fil ? Mais quel fil plus sp&#233;cifiquement ? Toi tu as l'air d'appeler ainsi toute discussion ; bref, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; tes messages vindicatif, et tu octroies un mauvais ton au mien. Je me suis juste &#233;tonn&#233;e &#224; un moment que tu aies l'air de m&#233;riter des remerciements puisque je n'avais pas l'impression que tu m'avais aid&#233;e, ce dont je n'oublie jamais de remercier les gens ; mais comme je te l'ai dit : je ne comprends pas tout.


Edit : tu vois l&#224; je viens d'apprendre un nouveau truc : certains mots sont censur&#233;s


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

Bon, je vois que ça se calme, alors maintenant, vous êtes gentils, vous tenez compte de ma précédente intervention :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, faudrait pas partir en vacances ! Bon, je ne vais même pas chercher à savoir qui à tort ou qui à raison, je le dis tout net, tout le monde se calme, et on en revient à la question de base, à savoir, qu'en est-il du multi-session sur des DVD.



et vous vous concentrez sur le sujet. Merci à vous.

Maëlle, pour les tests que je devais faire, désolé, je n'ai pas pu, mon fils à réinstallé son MacBook Pro et n'y a remis Windows que la semaine passée, pendant les vacances,  et maintenant, le macBook Pro et le fiston sont au Canada.


----------



## Maëlle75 (11 Août 2006)

Oui je m'en doutais, merci quand m&#234;me d'avoir eu l'intention de le faire... par deux fois...

(Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi tu fais ce rappel inutile. De plus, savoir qui a tort ou qui a raison, dire &#224; la bonne personne de se calmer, r&#233;gler les litiges, ne pas &#234;tre injuste en mettant tout le monde dans le m&#234;me panier, c'est un peu ton job ici je pensais (moi je ne demandais rien &#224; personne, je me suis fait justice moi-m&#234;me parce que je suis une grande fille, et tu aurais d&#251; voir que ta 1&#232;re intervention &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; inutile puisque la discussion &#233;tait close, mais si tu interviens quand m&#234;me, fais-le avec justice) ; mais bon, je r&#233;p&#232;te que je n'y connais pas grand chose en Internet, info, forums et tout &#231;a, alors peut-&#234;tre que les mod&#233;rateurs ne servent pas &#224; &#231;a et ne sont pas tout le temps tenus d'intervenir intelligemment. N'emp&#234;che que je me suis pris deux coups de boule rouges sans raison (les seuls que j'ai eus) et qu'un mod&#233;rateur vient en rajouter en me disant deux fois de me calmer, certes &#224; moi et &#224; d'autres, mais &#224; moi quand m&#234;me. Donc si en plus de se faire parler comme &#224; une merde on doit supporter tout le reste qui s'ensuit quand on ne se laisse pas faire, je ne vois pas trop l'int&#233;r&#234;t de venir sur un forum o&#249; on dit tout le temps "il ne faut pas dire &#231;a", "il ne faut pas parler comme &#231;a", "calmez-vous", o&#249; le mot **** est censur&#233;, qui fait croire qu'on est entre gens polis et bien &#233;lev&#233;s alors que finalement il y manque cruellement de justice, et donc d'honn&#234;tet&#233; et de v&#233;rit&#233;. Apr&#232;s, je ne crache pas dans la soupe, j'aime beaucoup MacGeneration pour diverses raisons, je parle juste pour ce cas-l&#224;, o&#249; je me sens l&#233;s&#233;e et o&#249; il y a toujours qqn qui vient en rajouter.)

Quant au sujet, on en parle, je ne vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me. Moi j'ai dit que j'attends &#224; pr&#233;sent quelqu'un avec un iMac Core Duo ou un MacBook qui aurait tent&#233; de faire des gravures multisessions avec des DVD+R. Tu veux que je cr&#233;e une autre discussion plus sp&#233;cifique ? 

D'ailleurs Divoli t'as essay&#233; sur ton PowerBook ? 

Et aussi si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; lire sur son Mac des DVD grav&#233;s en multisessions sur PC ? Il existe plusieurs discussions sur ce sujet, mais aucune solution j'ai l'impression, peu de personnes semblent concern&#233;es.

 04/08/2006, 13h35      apenspel : Une petite recherche chez MacUpdate et&#8230; on ne trouve rien.
Tout ce que j'imagine comme solution passe par l'&#233;mulation d'un PC avec Nero install&#233;. Ou un vrai PC. Mais Nero lui-m&#234;me a des probl&#232;mes car il est sur le fil de la norme DVD.

*Mac OS X et DVD multissesion ?*


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

la censure est automatique, il n'y a *aucune *intervention humaine, il y a une liste de mots interdits qui sont ecrits par l'administrateur, si tu tapes ce mot il se transforme *automatiquement *en ****** , les mod&#233;rateurs n'y sont pout rien l&#224; dedans


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je m'en doutais, merci quand même d'avoir eu l'intention de le faire... par deux fois...
> 
> (Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi tu fais ce rappel inutile. De plus, savoir qui a tort ou qui a raison, dire à la bonne personne de se calmer, régler les litiges, ne pas être injuste en mettant tout le monde dans le même panier, c'est un peu ton job ici je pensais (moi je ne demandais rien à personne, je me suis fait justice moi-même parce que je suis une grande fille, et tu aurais dû voir que ta 1ère intervention était déjà inutile puisque la discussion était close, mais si tu interviens quand même, fais-le avec justice) ; mais bon, je répète que je n'y connais pas grand chose en Internet, info, forums et tout ça, alors peut-être que les modérateurs ne servent pas à ça et ne sont pas tout le temps tenus d'intervenir intelligemment. N'empêche que je me suis pris deux coups de boule rouges sans raison (les seuls que j'ai eus) et qu'un modérateur vient en rajouter en me disant deux fois de me calmer, certes à moi et à d'autres, mais à moi quand même. Donc si en plus de se faire parler comme à une merde on doit supporter tout le reste qui s'ensuit quand on ne se laisse pas faire, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de venir sur un forum où on dit tout le temps "il ne faut pas dire ça", "il ne faut pas parler comme ça", "calmez-vous", où le mot **** est censuré, qui fait croire qu'on est entre gens polis et bien élevés alors que finalement il y manque cruellement de justice, et donc d'honnêteté et de vérité. Après, je ne crache pas dans la soupe, j'aime beaucoup MacGeneration pour diverses raisons, je parle juste pour ce cas-là, où je me sens lésée et où il y a toujours qqn qui vient en rajouter.)



Bon alors, comme il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça que tu es sur les forums, que dans le fond, je te trouve sympa, et que ce matin, je suis de bon poil, je t'explique deux trois choses sur les forums en général, et ceux de macGe en particulier :

1) ainsi que naas l'expliquait  là juste au dessus la censure à coups de * est entièrement automatique, et s'applique aussi bien à mes posts qu'aux tiens.

2) Mon rôle ici est de maintenir une ambiance sympa et une lisibilité des threads (ou fils, ou topics, ou sujets, tout ça veut dire la même chose). un certain nombre de membres et de non membres parcoure ces forums à la recherche d'infos techniques, sans toujours participer à la discussion. ton échange avec Takamaka ne leur facilite pas la recherche, et risque même d'en dissuader certains de continuer leur recherche ici (tu note, j'ai dit dissuader, pas dégouter, je fais dans le didactique). Mes deux interventions n'ont d'autres buts que d'essayer d'éviter ça.

4) Mes interventions ne te visaient pas en particulier, mais tous ceux qui participaient à cet échange, que, même si aucun nom d'oiseau n'y a été échangé, je trouvais assez acrimonique. Sur des désaccords à ce niveau, essayez de régler ça par MP, pas en public, ça nuit à la clarté du débat

5) Ces explications te sont adressées sur le plan formel, car je répond à un de tes posts, mais tes petits camarades peuvent (pourquoi j'ai pas mis "doivent"  ) aussi en faire leur profit, tout le monde est concerné.

6) Sur le plan de mes prérogatives, MacGe n'est pas une démocratie, c'est nous (les modos) qui, dans la limite des comptes que nous rendons aux administrateurs (et à eux seuls), établissons les règles et les faisons respecter, et ce à notre seul jugement. Donc dans les forums qui me sont confiés, j'interviens où et quand je veux, sans que vous puissiez trouver à y redire autrement que par message privé (et encore, cette règle est la mienne, je ne garantis pas que tous mes collègues laissent cette latitude). Merci d'en tenir compte à l'avenir, car ... (voir la suite)

et pour finir : 3) bien qu'un tempérament placide me fasse préférer la prévention à la sanction (ce post en est d'ailleurs un exemple), je n'hésiterais pas à faire usage de l'arsenal répressif mis à ma disposition pour maintenir une bonne tenue sur ces forums.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Maëlle75 (11 Août 2006)

Naas > Je ne comprends pas ton intervention, &#233;videmment que la censure de certains mots est automatique, je n'ai jamais parl&#233; de l'intervention des mod&#233;rateurs pour cela. J'ai enregistr&#233; mon message et tout de suite j'ai vu les 4 &#233;toiles sur le mot **** que je ne trouve en rien vulgaire, m&#234;me plut&#244;t charmant ; et puis quand on dit "je suis une ****" c'est encore moins vulgaire et cela montre de l'autod&#233;rision, ce qui est plut&#244;t appr&#233;ciable quand d'autres gens se prennent tellement au s&#233;rieux.

Pascal >
 1) => Vous m'avez mal comprise.

2) => Pour maintenir une ambiance sympa, commence par &#234;tre juste, et par ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le m&#234;me panier, pense aux personnes l&#233;s&#233;es. Mon &#233;change avec Takamake &#233;tait tout &#224; fait utile, il s'agissait de bien nous comprendre. J'ai rarement vu des discussions o&#249; il n'&#233;tait question que du sujet de la discussion, il y a toujours des circonvolutions, etc. et c'est bien normal, on &#233;toufferait autrement, et c'est justement &#231;a qui contribue &#224; maintenir une "ambiance sympa". 
(Je pense que tu as utilis&#233; le mot 'didactique' &#224; mauvais escient).

4) J'ai dit moi-m&#234;me que tu ne me visais pas en particulier, mais que c'&#233;tait aussi d&#233;sagr&#233;able d'&#234;tre pris dans la masse, et si tu avais bien lu tu saurais que le seul qui a port&#233; l'&#233;change en public c'est MarcMane qui m'a pouss&#233;e &#224; relancer son sujet de 2003, mais non pour me r&#233;pondre, mais me chier dessus en public, sans aucun lien avec la discussion. Je me suis d&#233;fendue sur le m&#234;me ton que lui, celui qu'il comprend, et ai dit la discussion close.

Je n'ai m&#234;me pas &#224; commenter le reste de ce que tu dis, qui est inutile aussi. Je ne comprends pas bien le pourquoi de tes interventions ici, je pense que tu dilues l'info plus que nous. Ma derni&#232;re intervention se soldait par une poursuite de la discussion, &#224; laquelle tu ne participes en rien... Je t'ai r&#233;pondu en public car tu m'as parl&#233; en public, mais merci de t'adresser &#224; moi par messages priv&#233;s d&#233;sormais, ainsi qu'aux personnes auxquelles tu penses t'adresser et qui auraient fait des b&#234;tises que tu dois sermonner (???), car inutile pour inutile, je pr&#233;f&#232;re que ce soit dans mes MP plut&#244;t qu'ici.

Donc je reprends &#224; nouveau la discussion dans mon prochain message en esp&#233;rant que &#231;a ne sera pas &#224; nouveau noy&#233; par une de tes interventions inutiles, auxquelles, de plus, tu joins des citations tr&#232;s longues qui alourdissent les discussions.


----------



## Maëlle75 (11 Août 2006)

Si quelqu'un avec un iMac Core Duo ou un MacBook qui aurait tenté de faire des gravures multisessions avec des DVD+R passait par ici, ce serait sympa qu'il participe à la discussion.

 D'ailleurs Divoli t'as essayé sur ton PowerBook ? 

 Et aussi si quelqu'un a déjà réussi à lire sur son Mac des DVD gravés en multisessions sur PC ? Il existe plusieurs discussions sur ce sujet, mais aucune solution j'ai l'impression, peu de personnes semblent concernées.

  04/08/2006, 13h35      apenspel : Une petite recherche chez MacUpdate et on ne trouve rien.
 Tout ce que j'imagine comme solution passe par l'émulation d'un PC avec Nero installé. Ou un vrai PC. Mais Nero lui-même a des problèmes car il est sur le fil de la norme DVD.

*Mac OS X et DVD multissesion ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Naas > Je ne comprends pas ton intervention, évidemment que la censure de certains mots est automatique,
> 
> ...
> 
> Donc je reprends à nouveau la discussion dans mon prochain message en espérant que ça ne sera pas à nouveau noyé par une de tes interventions inutiles, auxquelles, de plus, tu joins des citations très longues qui alourdissent les discussions.



Bon, je vois que tu n'as toujours pas compris, alors, je vais faire plus direct : lorsque j'écris en vert, on fait ce que j'écris, ce n'est ni facultatif, ni négociable.

Si mes décisions de modération ne te conviennent pas, ainsi que je te le disais, tu peux t'en ouvrir à moi, ou à un administrateur, mais par MP. Je peux te faire des réflexions en public, mais la réciproque n'est pas vraie.

Concernant le fond de l'affaire, j'ai déjà précisé que je ne souhaitais pas rentrer dans les détails, simplement une précision, ici tu ne règles pas tes comptes toi-même. Si un autre membre te cherche querelle, tu fais appel à moi sur ce forum, ou au modo local sur les autres. 

Enfin, je t'informe que si tu trouves encore quelque chose à redire à cette intervention, je serais amené à prendre des mesures plus coercitives à ton encontre. La règle ici, c'est que le modérateur (es qualité) à *toujours* le dernier mot.


----------



## Maëlle75 (14 Août 2006)

Bon, l&#224;, tu commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; me pomper l'air, je ne laisse donc que la partie "sujet" de ton post, le reste n'int&#233;resse pas les autres. Tu te crois tr&#232;s intelligente et tu pense que l'ambiance sur ce fil est bonne, j'ai plusieurs MP qui me d&#233;montrent le contraire, tes interventions plaisent &#224; moins de monde que tu ne le pense.. Alors, pour conclure, s'il s'av&#232;re que tu as encore quelque chose &#224; redire sur mes interventions, je vais te montrer que MacGe EST une dictature en t'offrant quelques semaines de vacances. Note d'ailleurs qu'avec la plupart de mes coll&#232;gues, tu serais d&#233;j&#224;, en vacances, ils n'ont pas tous ma patience.

 Pour le probl&#232;me qui nous concerne, j'ai contact&#233; Apple, et j&#8217;ai fait remonter des questions sur la multisessions aux ing&#233;nieurs, qui ont r&#233;pondu avec assurance que les nouveaux SuperDrive (norme ISO 9660) int&#233;gr&#233;s aux iMac Core Duo et MacBook ne rencontrent aucun probl&#232;me au niveau de la multisessions. Ils peuvent lire toutes les sessions d&#8217;un DVD grav&#233;s sur PC ou sur Mac. Ils peuvent graver en multisessions des DVD+R ou DVD-R. Le tout sous Tiger ou sous Windows XP indiff&#233;remment. Selon eux, Toast convient parfaitement &#224; cette t&#226;che sur ces ordinateurs.


----------

